# Who's watching The Biggest Loser?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I always find inspiration from watching this show. Watching the contestants losing weight and their struggles along the way always provides me with motivation to work a little harder on my own weight loss. I'm not a big fan of most reality shows, but I really like this one because EVERYONE is a winner, by being a loser. Even if they don't win all the money, they gain their health and self esteem/confidence. Is anyone else watching it? Wed 8pm on NBC


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I am watching! Last week the realization hit me that i was sitting there eating cheese sticks as I was watch <Not good> this week i vowed that I am going to lose along with them. Watching and having them show beginning weights just 30 pounds heaver than me was the final blow! arghgh


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I watch it. I really like it.

I usually have my best runs the day AFTER the show. You are right it is very inspirational.

Oh - and I always keep the box of tissues nearby.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know what you mean DK, I was watching last week. DH and I have one night a month where we make our favorite bad foods. Poutin (fries, cheese, gravy), burgers, chocolate strawberry milkshakes, and something really decedant for dessert. Wed. night was that night. So I'm eating all this junkfood, watching these people working out, losing weight, and I just feel the flavor draining from the food on my plate. I couldn't finish what I was eating because I felt so shamed. Argh...perfectly good food wasted. Didn't affect DH at all - lovable jerk is so darn fit and healthy, his metabolism is skyhigh. Makes me want to inflict bodily harm :viking: ...but I won't


----------



## tweety (Oct 14, 2005)

I watch it when I can, and also find it inspirational. Enough to grab my weights and exercise whenever the ads come on! How I'd love to have a personal trainer! The closest I come to that is the teacher in yoga class, and she isn't quite as forceful.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I watch this show every week. It inspires me to try and stick to my diet. Not that sticking to it seems to be helping here recently. My weight just won't budge. :Bawling:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I do watch it at times usually eating something 'bad' :shrug: for me. I am just not motivated even though I know I feel sooo much better about myself when I eat reasonably. Triana1326, my dh use to have a skyhigh metabolism too but time did catch up to him, just wait it out!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I MISSED IT THIS WEEK!!! :Bawling:

I had just come off night shift and I fell asleep right before it came on. :bash: Details, please! Challenges, winners, big weight loss champs of the week, who was voted off, etc. I have to watch next week. I need the inspiration!

I'm still doing pretty well, but I have a tough week ahead of me (BD week), so I'm trying hard to think about how hard they are trying, and try hard myself.

Anita, my weight was stuck for the longest time, too. Just keep on eating right and exercising through this...it's a life long change you're looking for, not just a quick fix and then going back to how you were eating before you tried to lose. Count those points or calories, eat plenty of fiber (not as easy as it seems), and drink lots of water. The weight WILL eventually start coming off again. You can do it!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

when is it on????


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

You can join on-line.
It is under the Rodale web page, however it does not include Canadians. Well, at least I tried.

Does anyone have thyroid issues? I have hypothyroid and no matter what I do, nothing works. Would appreciate any suggestions.
Thanks in advance. 

Just google www.thebiggestloser.com --it's easier


----------

